# non trovo python-updater

## spuches

ciao a tutti

chiedo aiuto per un problemino!   :Wink: 

Dopo aver eseguito i seguenti comandi:

```
emerge --sync

emerge portage

```

mi sono ritrovato il seguente messaggio :

```
>>> Messages generated by process 4911 on 2009-06-20 13:55:53 for package dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r2:

WARN: postinst

If you have just upgraded from an older version of python you will

need to run:

/usr/sbin/python-updater

This will automatically rebuild all the python dependent modules

to run with python-2.5.

Your original Python is still installed and can be accessed via

/usr/bin/python2.x.

```

provo ad eseguire python-updater, e ricevo :

```
-bash: /usr/sbin/python-updater: No such file or directory
```

Peraltro, usando equery, ottengo :

```
/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py:45: DeprecationWarning: DEPRECATION NOTICE: The portage_util module was replaced by portage.util

/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_checksum.py:45: DeprecationWarning: DEPRECATION NOTICE: The portage_checksum module was replaced by portage.checksum

/usr/lib/portage/pym/output.py:45: DeprecationWarning: DEPRECATION NOTICE: The output module was replaced by portage.output

[ Searching for package 'python-updater' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-admin/python-updater-0.2 (0)

[ Searching for package 'python-updater' in all categories among: ]

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

[-P-] [  ] app-admin/python-updater-0.5 (0)

[-P-] [M~] app-admin/python-updater-0.6 (0)

[-P-] [M~] app-admin/python-updater-0.6-r1 (0)

[-P-] [M ] app-admin/python-updater-9999 (0)

```

come faccio ad eseguire python-updater?

è il caso di aggiornarlo alla versione 0.5?

Grazie a chi mi vuole dare una mano.

ciao

----------

## Peach

si, è il caso

poi lancia python-updater da root e aspettati un po' di pacchetti da ricompilare.

----------

## spuches

Intanto grazie per la risposta.

Ma i problemi non sembrano finire:

Eseguito 

```
emerge python-updater e

/usr/sbin/python-updater

```

questo è quanto segue:

```

mvserver ~ # /usr/sbin/python-updater

 * Starting Python Updater from 2.4 to 2.5 :

 *   Adding to list: =sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10

 *   Adding to list: =app-admin/gamin-0.1.9

 *   Adding to list: =xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pygobject-2.14.0

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pycairo-1.4.0

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/pygtk-2.12.0

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/numeric-24.2-r6

 *   Adding to list: =dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

 *   Adding to list: =dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30

 *   Adding to list: =media-libs/lcms-1.17

 *   Adding to list: =x11-libs/vte-0.16.9

 *   Adding to list: =sys-apps/file-4.21-r1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10".

```

Verificando nel Portage, effettivamente non esiste il pacchetto indicato.

Come posso proseguire?

----------

## spuches

ho trovato come:

```
emerge sys-libs/cracklib
```

proseguendo poi con python-updater, che a questo punto riesce a continuare la sua esecuzione.

----------

## Peach

 *spuches wrote:*   

> ho trovato come:
> 
> ```
> emerge sys-libs/cracklib
> ```
> ...

 

se guardavi nell'help avresti trovato:

```
# python-updater -h

...

    -i, --ignore-versions

                    Ignore versions when remerging packages

                    (still respects SLOTs)

...
```

----------

